# White foot and ghost ants...help!!!



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If they are still outside you need to establish a barrier

treat the outside of the home up to about the level of the windows
treat around all windows doors and openings and treat the eaves where they join the wall

use a good long term residual like Demand or tempo

treat the ground around the home with Termidor twice a year it's best to rake the mulch back
and bait away from the house

Maxforce granular is the best bait i ever used

ghost ants mayor may not take bait but the most effective way to treat any ant infestation is to find and destroy the nest
failing that establishing a barrier and a baiting program are your best bet
Your Bugman probably has already done this, except for the mulch raking


----------

